# Red Dragon x Black Dragon VIDEO



## DezernGirl (Nov 21, 2012)

http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/betta817/media/BlackandRedDragonhmpk_zpsb7649c20.mp4.html

What will the offspring of this cross look like? They just came in the mail today! Woohoo!


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Holy cow those are real beautys


----------



## DezernGirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you  They are my first dragons so I'm pretty excited, lol. I just wish I knew what a red and black dragon cross will look like


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

I think you would get something looking like this


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dragon Scales are my new love. I want one now. They look like a great pair and you will get some nice fry for sure. Can't wait to see the out come.


----------



## mentallybetta (Jun 20, 2013)

This may be an ignorant question but what is the difference between a plakat and a dragon scale?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

The link did not work for me.

Plakat refers to the short fin. Dragonscale refers to the scales.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In the least you will get red drgn, some with darker reds, some brighter red, most should have irid rays on fins, Usually no clean red drgn. Since black drgn is copper based, you will also get silver body with red fins, also irid rays on fins, and some red-ish black drgn and actual black drgn. Plus, of course, what ever is in their back ground.


----------

